# Skyrim PC oder PS3 ?



## Elathar (13. November 2011)

Abend  also ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden für welches Gerät ich mir Skyrim kaufen soll.... ob PC oder PS3 

Mit meinem Laptop den ich besitze kann ich derzeit Rift,BF3 auf Ultra spielen ohne Ruckler... Ich würde meinen das es bei Skyrim also auch funktionieren wird..... 

Wie sieht es mit der Grafik in der PS3 Version aus ? vllt nimmt es sich ja bei beiden Versionen nicht viel.... 



Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden und will die 50&#8364; gutdurchdacht ausgeben



lg


----------



## Diaboltz (13. November 2011)

Ich würde es mir für die PS3 kaufen.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

Auf der PS3 wirst Du halt nie Mods nutzen können.


----------



## Elathar (13. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auf der PS3 wirst Du halt nie Mods nutzen können.



Ja.. ein sehr großer Minuspunkt


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

Grafik ist wohl am PC etwas besser (zumal man da an der Ini schrauben kann und ev. noch Grafikmods kommen) wobei ich persönlich anhand von Screenshots da keine wahnsinnigen Unterschiede sehe.
Für Konsole wird ev. noch sprechen, dass es einfacher ist das Spiel auf dem Sofa lümmelnd zu spielen.


----------



## Elathar (13. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Grafik ist wohl am PC etwas besser (zumal man da an der Ini schrauben kann und ev. noch Grafikmods kommen) wobei ich persönlich anhand von Screenshots da keine wahnsinnigen Unterschiede sehe.
> Für Konsole wird ev. noch sprechen, dass es einfacher ist das Spiel auf dem Sofa lümmelnd zu spielen.




ja das mit dem couch spielen ist schon was feines aufm riesen hd bildschirm... denn aufm lappi habe ich ja nur meine ca 18 zoll xD aber es kommt dann das " alte schule" feeling rüber auf nem nicht so protzigen display gemütlich mitm lappi im bett ^^


----------



## KellerK1nd (13. November 2011)

Also ich habs auf der PS3, sicher die Grafik ist auf dem PC besser, aber Grafik ist nicht alles. Das Spiel ieht sehr gut aus auf der PS3, der Sound ist Bombe und wie schon erwähnt wurde, auf der Couch lümmeln, Bierchen in der Hand, schönen großen TV, 7.1 Soundanlage und ich schlage vom Spielgefühl jeden Rechner. Die Steuerung ist sehr gut umgesetzt. Und wer Dragon Age schon auf der PS3 gezockt hat, wird Skyrim lieben. Wie gesagt, technisch liegt es hinter dem PC, aber sich wegen nem Spiel vor einem Laptop zu hocken, die Zeiten sind vorbei.  Also ich empfehle dir es für die PS 3 zu kaufen.


----------



## Elathar (13. November 2011)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Also ich habs auf der PS3, sicher die Grafik ist auf dem PC besser, aber Grafik ist nicht alles. Das Spiel ieht sehr gut aus auf der PS3, der Sound ist Bombe und wie schon erwähnt wurde, auf der Couch lümmeln, Bierchen in der Hand, schönen großen TV, 7.1 Soundanlage und ich schlage vom Spielgefühl jeden Rechner. Die Steuerung ist sehr gut umgesetzt. Und wer Dragon Age schon auf der PS3 gezockt hat, wird Skyrim lieben. Wie gesagt, technisch liegt es hinter dem PC, aber sich wegen nem Spiel vor einem Laptop zu hocken, die Zeiten sind vorbei.  Also ich empfehle dir es für die PS 3 zu kaufen.



jap denke das werd ich auch machen ^^ erstmal leihe ich es mir aus der videothek aus für 1-2 tage zum testen des feelings ^^


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> ja das mit dem couch spielen ist schon was feines aufm riesen hd bildschirm... denn aufm lappi habe ich ja nur meine ca 18 zoll xD aber es kommt dann das " alte schule" feeling rüber auf nem nicht so protzigen display gemütlich mitm lappi im bett ^^



An einem PC könnte man ja nie einen größeren Bildschirm oder einen Controller anschließen


----------



## Elathar (13. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> An einem PC könnte man ja nie einen größeren Bildschirm oder einen Controller anschließen



 ich glaube wohl kaum das es sinn macht, nen controller an mein notebook anzuschließen sowie nen hd tv und ein sound system, wenn ich alles in einem auf der ps3 habe xD


----------



## KellerK1nd (13. November 2011)

Jup, hab ich auch gemacht. Test's hin oder her ist das eine, aber man muß es selber erstmal testen.  Viel Spaß, das Spiel macht auf jeden Fall süchtig, wenn man ein Fable für solche Spiele hat.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem Krüppel-Laptop und nem großen Fernseher hätte würde ich wohl auch letzteres nehmen.
Gottseidank habe ich nen normalen PC + neuen Bildschirm 

So sieht das ganze aktuell aufm PC bei mir aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25IZbiDFvR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makanko (13. November 2011)

Hast du das Video gemacht? Versuch mal Favoriten zu setzen, dann musst du nicht immer ins Menü wenn du Waffen und Zauber wechseln willst.

Wenn ich eine Konsole hätte würde ichs wohl auch dadrauf spielen, zumal es bei mir hin und wieder abstürzt ohne Fehlermeldung oder sonstwas. Kommt zwar selten vor, jetzt nach 3 Tagen dauerzocken "nur" 4-5 Mal, stört aber trotzdem den Spielfluss. Naja im Gegenzug hab ich weniger bezahlt, es sieht besser aus und ich kann Mods verwenden und eventuell selbst Modden.


----------



## Piti49 (13. November 2011)

Also ich habs mir auf der 360 angeschaut und aufm Pc.
Mir war schnell klar, dass ich es aufm Pc spielen werde. 

Pc mit nem Hdmi Kabel am Fernseher alles auf Ultra AA und Af auf Max und schon sieht es tausend mal besser aus, als auf den Konsolen.
Zudem die Sache mit den Mods. 
Die Steuerung ist via Hotkeys am Pc auch gut, aber ich hab  nen Big Ben 360 Controller und den via Xpadder angepasst.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

Makanko schrieb:


> Hast du das Video gemacht? Versuch mal Favoriten zu setzen, dann musst du nicht immer ins Menü wenn du Waffen und Zauber wechseln willst.



Ja ich hatte am Anfang mal geschaut ob man Sets machen kann, dann aber schnell beschlossen erstmal keinen weiteren Aufwand in die Konsolige Steuerung zu setzen


----------



## Elathar (13. November 2011)

ja kann mich nicht entscheiden ob 18 zoll notebook und grafik voll aufschrauben oder ps3 an nem dicken full hd 48zoll tv kinolike


----------



## Volun (18. November 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> ja kann mich nicht entscheiden ob 18 zoll notebook und grafik voll aufschrauben oder ps3 an nem dicken full hd 48zoll tv kinolike



Die Frage ist doch, was einem wirklich wichtig ist. Ich selbst stand auch vor der Wahl PC oder PS3 und musste zwischen den Pro's und Contra's abwägen.
Letztendlich ist meine Wahl auf die PS3 gefallen. Der größte Minuspunkt sind sicherlich die Mods. Aber Skyrim ist so verdammt gut ohne Mods, dass ich persönlich keine Mods benötige.
Da zocke ich dann lieber Original auf nem fetten Full HD TV schön auf der Couch. 

Die Grafik ist am PC sicherlich besser, aber ich finde Sie allein schon auf der PC3 absolut spitze, so dass das aus meiner Sicht zu vernachlässigen ist.

Daher meine geht meine Empfehlung auf die PS3 Version


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2011)

Volun schrieb:


> Der größte Minuspunkt sind sicherlich die Mods. Aber Skyrim ist so verdammt gut ohne Mods, dass ich persönlich keine Mods benötige.



Na das Skyrim möchte ich mal sehen. :S


----------



## Konov (18. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na das Skyrim möchte ich mal sehen. :S



Wieso? Skyrim ist doch toll so wie es ist... ohne Mods.
Ich würde auch nicht auf die Idee kommen jetzt erstmal haufenweise Mods zu installieren. Ich zock das Spiel so durch wie es ist, gefällt mir super.


Zum Thema: An deiner Stelle würd ichs auch auf PS3 zocken.
Scheint in deinem Fall einfach die bessere Alternative zu sein! Und es ist auch kein Online Game wo man vllt. eher ne Tastatur braucht oder sonstiges Equipment, da kannste gemütlich aufm Sofa sitzen und so das Feeling genießen.


----------



## Ogil (18. November 2011)

Mods sind sicher eine nette Sache - aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ich hab mich letztlich auch fuer die Konsolenversion von Skyrim entschieden - auch weil meine Freundin es ebenfalls zocken wollte und es auf ihrem Rechner wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich gut laufen wuerde. Und da die Steuerung ohnehin sehr auf Konsolen ausgelegt ist, kann ich das Ganze auch gemuetlich auf dem Sofa zocken...


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2011)

Ich glaube im PCGames Podcast meinte einer er würde es wegen der viel kürzeren Ladezeiten lieber am PC spielen.


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2011)

Mods, mehr brauch man nicht sagen.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso? Skyrim ist doch toll so wie es ist... ohne Mods.
> Ich würde auch nicht auf die Idee kommen jetzt erstmal haufenweise Mods zu installieren. Ich zock das Spiel so durch wie es ist, gefällt mir super.



Konsolenmenü, hässliche Texturen, blockige Nasen/Gesichter... also das reicht mir schon um Mods zu installieren.


----------



## Konov (19. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Konsolenmenü, hässliche Texturen, blockige Nasen/Gesichter... also das reicht mir schon um Mods zu installieren.



Naja da scheint aber jemand sehr verwöhnt zu sein... ^^

Die Texturen sind durchweg eigentlich wunderschön, genau wie die detaillierten Gesichter.
Klar gibts auch mal die ein oder andere Textur die nicht so prall aussieht, aber im Spielfluss stört das kaum.

Skyrim hat doch eine Grafik, die du sonst bei kaum einem anderen Spiel siehst momentan.
Guck dir WoW, SWTOR oder AION an, die sind grafisch alle deutlich schlechter IMO. Und wenn du dann bei Skyrim unbedingt Mods installieren musst, damit dir die Grafik gefällt, wie ist das dann erst bei anderen Spielen?? ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja da scheint aber jemand sehr verwöhnt zu sein... ^^
> 
> Die Texturen sind durchweg eigentlich wunderschön, genau wie die detaillierten Gesichter.
> Klar gibts auch mal die ein oder andere Textur die nicht so prall aussieht, aber im Spielfluss stört das kaum.
> ...



Du vergleichst ernsthaft MMOs mit Singleplayer-Rollenspielen? MMOs sind dafür gemacht, dass sie möglichst auf vielen Rechnern laufen, weil diese Spiele nun einmal von Monatsgebühren leben. 

Und das hat nichts mit verwöhnt sein zu tun. Das Interface ist einfach grottig. Es passt nicht in die Atmosphäre des Spiels, auf dem PC ist es enorm träge und diese Listenform geht echt gar nicht. Und Skyrim hat eine gute, aber keine großartige Grafik. The Witcher 2 hat die Messlatte für Rollenspiele da etwas höher gesetzt. Und Battlefield 3 und Crysis 2 (DX11-Version) haben sowieso die Messlatte für alle Spiele enorm weit hoch gesetzt. 

Zumindest von Bethesda hätte ich erwartet, dass sie DX11 und Tesselation ausnutzen. Hätte auch gut zu Skyrim und seiner Welt gepasst, aber nun ja...


----------



## Himmelsbrecher (19. November 2011)

Also ich kann es nur auf der PS3 empfehlen, war zwar auch jahrelang PC Spieler ( seid kurzem eine PS3 gekauft ), aber die Steuerung, Größerer Bildschirm und vor allem das spielen auf der Couch sind wesentliche Aspekte bei der die PS3 besser ist. Und die Sache mit denn Mods, da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Skyrim ist sehr gut gemacht! Wer braucht schon Mods die denn Mond anders machen, oder Frauen ohne Kleidung erscheinen lassen ( dafür gibts doch andere Sachen ).


----------



## Weeeedlord (19. November 2011)

PC
Ich muss nur Mods sagen.

Klar, wer braucht verbesserten Himmel, Nudepatches usw. aber wenn man sieht, was es bei Oblivion an Mods gab, ist die entscheidung klar für den PC. Zombie Invasion, Midas Magic, neue Menü Designs, mehr Waffen/Rüstungen, Pferde, Häuser,neue Monsterarten, verbesserte Vampire, neue Fraktionen, riesige Quests wie Nehrim, the Heart of the Dead und ich hab noch nichtmal die ganzen Audio-Replace-Mods erwähnt?

Am PC ist nur das Menüdesign ein Nachteil gegenüber der Konsole, aber wie gesagt, Mods, Mods, Mods....


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du vergleichst ernsthaft MMOs mit Singleplayer-Rollenspielen? MMOs sind dafür gemacht, dass sie möglichst auf vielen Rechnern laufen, weil diese Spiele nun einmal von Monatsgebühren leben.
> 
> Und das hat nichts mit verwöhnt sein zu tun. Das Interface ist einfach grottig. Es passt nicht in die Atmosphäre des Spiels, auf dem PC ist es enorm träge und diese Listenform geht echt gar nicht. Und Skyrim hat eine gute, aber keine großartige Grafik. The Witcher 2 hat die Messlatte für Rollenspiele da etwas höher gesetzt. Und Battlefield 3 und Crysis 2 (DX11-Version) haben sowieso die Messlatte für alle Spiele enorm weit hoch gesetzt.
> 
> Zumindest von Bethesda hätte ich erwartet, dass sie DX11 und Tesselation ausnutzen. Hätte auch gut zu Skyrim und seiner Welt gepasst, aber nun ja...



Es geht doch nicht um den Vergleich... und dass das interface nicht das allerbeste ist, haben wir ja bereits alle festgestellt. ^^

Für ein Spiel wie Skyrim finde ich die "Träge" Menüführung vollkommen in Ordnung, es ist schließlich kein Shooter wo alles schnell schnell gehen muss.
Und wie definierst du jetzt "gut" aber nicht "großartig"?

Klar hat Skyrim großartige Grafik und BF3 ist da auch nicht viel besser, wenn auch im Detail vielleicht etwas. Das ist alles sehr subjektiv, aber ich denke das weißt du auch...


----------



## Dietrich (20. November 2011)

Ich würde (habe!) es für den PC gekauft, da Mods eigentlich das Argument schlecht hin seien sollten. 

Für das gesparte Geld zur PS3 Version kannst du dir dann noch ein HDMI Kabel kaufen und deinen Lapi an deinem Fernseher anschliessen! 

MfG


----------



## Panorama123 (20. November 2011)

aber mal ehrlich....kann man für die xbox so viel mehr erwarten für diese große welt? ich weiß sie hätte es für den pc programmieren können und auf konsolen porten können...aber wisst ihr was? die ganze grafik, die natur und der musikhintergrund machen eine einzigartige atmosphäre aus die ich bisher noch icht erleben durfte...ich hatte lange nicht mehr so viel spaß beim spielen...grafik ist nicht alles solange das gesamtpaket stimmt und das tut es bei skyrim auf alle fälle


----------



## Panorama123 (20. November 2011)

btw du vergleichst eine große zugängige welt von skyrim mit einer linealen welt von witcher 2? das wird ja immer lächerlicher?....witcher 2 neuer maßstab für rollenspiele roflmao...witcher 1 war besser....


----------



## Heih (20. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Klar hat Skyrim großartige Grafik und BF3 ist da auch nicht viel besser, wenn auch im Detail vielleicht etwas.



Na wenigstens hat Skyrim soetwas wie "Physik". Battlefield 3 hingt da 5 Jahre zurück :>


----------



## Weeeedlord (20. November 2011)

Heih schrieb:


> Na wenigstens hat Skyrim soetwas wie "Physik". Battlefield 3 hingt da 5 Jahre zurück :>



Ich hoffe sehr schwer, dass du trollst.^^


----------



## Heih (20. November 2011)

Leider nicht, denn der Großteil der Elemente in der Umgebung ist unzerstörbar wie Kisten z.B.
Schöne Texturen und Lichteffekte hin oder her aber die Physik ist aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt.


----------



## Weeeedlord (20. November 2011)

Heih schrieb:


> Leider nicht, denn der Großteil der Elemente in der Umgebung ist unzerstörbar wie Kisten z.B.
> Schöne Texturen und Lichteffekte hin oder her aber die Physik ist aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um den Vergleich... und dass das interface nicht das allerbeste ist, haben wir ja bereits alle festgestellt. ^^
> 
> Für ein Spiel wie Skyrim finde ich die "Träge" Menüführung vollkommen in Ordnung, es ist schließlich kein Shooter wo alles schnell schnell gehen muss.
> Und wie definierst du jetzt "gut" aber nicht "großartig"?
> ...



Eine träge Menüführung ist nie in Ordnung. Egal ob Shooter oder Rollenspiel - Das muss flüssig von der Hand gehen. Das ist bei Skyrim nicht der Fall, aber dafür gibt es ja zum Glück bald Mods. 

Skyrim hat nun mal eben keine großartige Grafik. BF3 ist da deutlich besser. Und ich sage es dir gerne noch einmal: Grafikqualität kann man objektiv messen, nur den Stil bzw. das Artdesign nicht. Und gut heißt: Die Grafik ist gut, aber nicht gerade das, was ich von einem TES erwarte. Das Wasser sieht beispielsweise an Stellen schlechter aus, als in Oblivion und Morrowind. Die mies aufgelösten Texturen kommen noch dazu. Das ist im normalen Gameplay nicht enorm störend, fällt aber recht schnell auf. 



Panorama123 schrieb:


> btw du vergleichst eine große zugängige welt von skyrim mit einer linealen welt von witcher 2? das wird ja immer lächerlicher?....witcher 2 neuer maßstab für rollenspiele roflmao...witcher 1 war besser....



Du mein Lieber, solltest lesen lernen. Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass The Witcher 2 neuer Maßstab für Rollenspiele ist (naja, Bethesda könnte sich in Sachen Storytelling da einiges abschauen...). Nur die Grafikengine ist nun mal verdammt gut und das, obwohl die polnischen Entwickler nur auf DX9 gesetzt haben. 



Heih schrieb:


> Na wenigstens hat Skyrim soetwas wie "Physik". Battlefield 3 hingt da 5 Jahre zurück :>



Klasse Physik in Skyrim: Ins Haus rein und erst einmal fliegt der halbe Hütteninhalt durch die Gegend und erschlägt einen fast...


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eine träge Menüführung ist nie in Ordnung. Egal ob Shooter oder Rollenspiel - Das muss flüssig von der Hand gehen.



Und wer entscheidet das? Du?
Das mag für dich wichtig sein, aber in einem Rollenspiel wo man die meiste Zeit damit verbringt, Dialogen zu lauschen und die Atmosphäre zu erleben, ist meiner Meinung nach eine schnelle Menüführung eindeutig zu vernachlässigen. ^^





Razyl schrieb:


> Skyrim hat nun mal eben keine großartige Grafik. BF3 ist da deutlich besser. Und ich sage es dir gerne noch einmal: Grafikqualität kann man objektiv messen, nur den Stil bzw. das Artdesign nicht. Und gut heißt: Die Grafik ist gut, aber nicht gerade das, was ich von einem TES erwarte. Das Wasser sieht beispielsweise an Stellen schlechter aus, als in Oblivion und Morrowind. Die mies aufgelösten Texturen kommen noch dazu. Das ist im normalen Gameplay nicht enorm störend, fällt aber recht schnell auf.



Und da muss ich dir weiterhin widersprechen. Wer entscheidet denn, ob Skyrims Grafik "gut" oder "großartig" ist? Du? Auch hier sicherlich nicht du allein. Da kannst du doch nicht behaupten, dass deine Meinung als die allgemeingültige Richtlinie dienen kann 
In meinen Augen ist die Grafik von Skyrim wirklich großartig, und ich hab auch schon viele Spiele gespielt in den letzten 26 Jahren meines Zockerlebens.
Mies aufgelöste Texturen? Schlechtes Wasser? Spielen wir zwei unterschiedliche Spiele? 
Vielleicht solltest du mal die Grafik aufdrehen oder deinen Rechner upgraden  - nein im Ernst, ich kann deinen Standpunkt nicht nachvollziehen. 

Aber du hast eben deine Erfahrungen gemacht und ich meine... denke das kann man so stehenlassen.
Nicht zuletzt die Presse, die Communities weltwelt schwärmen von der tollen Grafik... insofern kann das ja nicht so falsch sein!

Und was das Thema Physik betrifft... naja so eine pauschal unsachliche Aussage wie "der halbe Hütteninhalt erschlägt einen fast" muss man wohl nicht kommentieren 
Ist doch völlig übertrieben. Klar wenn man gegen eine Vase, einen Korb oder einen Kessel rennt, kugelt der erstmal durch die Gegend. Aber weder besonders weit, noch fliegt alles durch die Gegend. 

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen... keine Ahnung was du für ein Skyrim spielst und vorallem *wie *du es spielst.


----------



## ohh (20. November 2011)

also zurück zum eigendlichen thema, falls du die möglichkeit hast, schließ deinen laptop an den fernseher an, dazu noch ein gutes game padund du hast das optimum:
bessere grafik, mods, auf der couch und en größeren bildschirm.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. November 2011)

Also die Menüführung und Steurung in Skyrim ist ja wohl total grausam. Crossplattform fordert halt seinen Tribut.
Was die Grafik angeht muss ich hier Razyl zustimmen, Grafik kann man objektiv bewerten (Punkt!) und da ist es im Vergleich zu einer Schleuder wie BF3 einfach hinterher, was natürlich mit der offenen Welt etc. etc. zusammenhängt. Ich kann mir die Diskussion über die Grafik allerdings nicht wirklich erklären, die Grafik ist ja keineswegs schlecht und die Diskussion über ein objektiv bewertbares Faktum ist damit ziemlich überdrüssig.

Ich habe genügend Kritikpunkte an Skyrim, allerdings bin ich auch noch längst nicht durch, also kritisiere ich auch noch nix.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet das? Du?
> Das mag für dich wichtig sein, aber in einem Rollenspiel wo man die meiste Zeit damit verbringt, Dialogen zu lauschen und die Atmosphäre zu erleben, ist meiner Meinung nach eine schnelle Menüführung eindeutig zu vernachlässigen. ^^



Man merkt, dass du von diesen Thema keine Ahnung hast. Ich entscheide gar nichts - Ich äußere nur meine Meinung dazu. Und in Sachen Menüführung ist Skyrim extrem schlecht. Das ist nun einmal das Problem, wenn Firmen ihre Spiele hauptsächlich für die Konsole entwickeln. Und tolle Atmosphäre - Und dann kommt das super Inventarmenü mit einer Superschriftart. 



> Und da muss ich dir weiterhin widersprechen. Wer entscheidet denn, ob Skyrims Grafik "gut" oder "großartig" ist? Du? Auch hier sicherlich nicht du allein. Da kannst du doch nicht behaupten, dass deine Meinung als die allgemeingültige Richtlinie dienen kann
> In meinen Augen ist die Grafik von Skyrim wirklich großartig, und ich hab auch schon viele Spiele gespielt in den letzten 26 Jahren meines Zockerlebens.
> Mies aufgelöste Texturen? Schlechtes Wasser? Spielen wir zwei unterschiedliche Spiele?
> Vielleicht solltest du mal die Grafik aufdrehen oder deinen Rechner upgraden  - nein im Ernst, ich kann deinen Standpunkt nicht nachvollziehen.
> ...



1. Und zum zweiten Mal beweist du, dass du keine Aussagen verstehen kannst. Die Grafik ist nicht großartig, egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Objektiv ist die Grafik einfach nur oberer Durchschnitt - Aber es geht deutlich besser. Das merkt man alleine schon daran, dass bestimmte Features fehlen (DX11, Tesselation etc.). Und wenn nun einmal Matschtexturen auftreten, beweist das auch nur wieder, dass sich die Entwickler da nicht so viel Mühe gegeben haben. Und wenn du mies aufgelöste Texturen oder das schwache Wasser nicht siehst, solltest du dir vielleicht eine Brille anschaffen oder grafisch starke Spiele spielen....

2. Selbst die Presse kritisiert die mies aufgelösten Texturen. Der grafische Stil, nicht die grafische Power wird gelobt.

3. Die Aussage ist nicht einmal annähernd unsachlich. Nicht nur mir ist das schon passiert, sondern auch einigen anderen Spielern. Foren lesen und so. Die Physik hat derzeit enorme Aussetzer, weshalb Bethesda auch nachbessern will mit dem kommenden Patch. 

Und vielleicht sollten wirklich einige User hier lesen lernen: Ich sage nirgens das die Grafik enorm schlecht ist. Ich hätte nur etwas mehr erwartet, vor allem nach dem Bethesda mit Oblivion doch bewiesen hat, dass sie grafisch opulente Spiele präsentieren können (auch wenn Oblivion dafür viele andere Fehler hatte...). Aber gut, das hängt wohl auch mit den Konsolen zusammen. Das wird sich dann spätestens 2014 ändern... hoffentlich.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. November 2011)

Das einzige was mich persönlich am Menü stört ist das man es ÜBERHAUPT nicht sortieren kann. Man hat mehrere Kategorien von Items und die sind da alphabetisch geordnet. Das wars. In Oblivion konnte man Items noch nach Gewicht, Wert und Schaden/Rüstung sortieren, warum hier nicht? Statdessen, wenn man z.B. etwas schweres loswerden will weil man zu viel Zeug mit sich rumträgt, muss man von A-Z jedes Item durchgehen und gucken welches am schwersten ist. Das ist total unnötig


----------



## Heih (20. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klasse Physik in Skyrim: Ins Haus rein und erst einmal fliegt der halbe Hütteninhalt durch die Gegend und erschlägt einen fast...



Aha, ist das so eine spezielle trollolol Version die du da spielst? Deine Grafikkritik ist in etwa genauso maßlos übertrieben.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Razyl schlechte Laune? Was ist los? 



Razyl schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du von diesen Thema keine Ahnung hast. Ich entscheide gar nichts - Ich äußere nur meine Meinung dazu. Und in Sachen Menüführung ist Skyrim extrem schlecht. Das ist nun einmal das Problem, wenn Firmen ihre Spiele hauptsächlich für die Konsole entwickeln. Und tolle Atmosphäre - Und dann kommt das super Inventarmenü mit einer Superschriftart.



Wieso hab ich keine Ahnung von "diesem Thema"? Von Rollenspielen oder welches Thema?
Ich habe nie behauptet passionierter Rollenspieler zu sein. Ich habe nur gesagt wie ich das Spiel spiele und das ist ja wohl jedem gestattet wie er das mag?
Mir dann gleich vorzuwerfen, ich hätte keine Ahnung, zeugt nicht gerade davon, dass du hier bereit bist sachlich zu argumentieren.

Die Atmosphäre des Spiels basiert doch nicht nur auf dem Menü?! Und ist der Stil des Menüs nicht auch wieder eine sehr subjektive Geschmacksfrage?
Ehrlich, ich finde nicht, dass wir darüber diskutieren können und sollten. Belassen wir es doch einfach dabei, dass die Meinung hier von Spieler zu Spieler doch teilweise recht stark auseinander gehen.





Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Und zum zweiten Mal beweist du, dass du keine Aussagen verstehen kannst. Die Grafik ist nicht großartig, egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Objektiv ist die Grafik einfach nur oberer Durchschnitt - Aber es geht deutlich besser. Das merkt man alleine schon daran, dass bestimmte Features fehlen (DX11, Tesselation etc.). Und wenn nun einmal Matschtexturen auftreten, beweist das auch nur wieder, dass sich die Entwickler da nicht so viel Mühe gegeben haben. Und wenn du mies aufgelöste Texturen oder das schwache Wasser nicht siehst, solltest du dir vielleicht eine Brille anschaffen oder grafisch starke Spiele spielen....



Als würde gute Grafik nur durch DX11 und Tesselation beeinflusst. Ich finde du sprichst hier von einem sehr hohen und vorallem subjektiven Ross.
Wenn die Fachpresse hier von hervorragender Grafik spricht, kannst du als 0815-Zocker doch nicht erzählen, es sei nur oberer Durchschnitt. Da glaube ich der weltweiten Fachpresse und den Communities aber eher.
Ist ja in Ordnung, wenn es dir nicht 100%ig gefällt und deinen Ansprüchen genügt, aber formuliere das doch bitte nicht als allgemeine Gesetzmässigkeit. 
Es gibt immer Dinge, die man hätte besser machen können. Aber bei dem Thema könnte man ja elendig weit ausholen. Die Grafik wurde summasummarum nunmal als durchweg erstklassig eingestuft, nicht nur von oben genannter Presse auch von mir selbst mit einem 1 Jahr alten PC und keinem aktuellen Highend System.
Ich bin mir sicher, wir diskutieren hier über etwas, dass doch erheblich mit der eigenen und sehr subjektiven Wahrnehmung verknüpft ist. Und deine unterscheidet sich da offenbar erheblich von der anderer Spieler - was ich auch vollkommen toleriere, solange man mir nicht versucht einzureden, es sei eine Gesetzmässigkeit.




Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Selbst die Presse kritisiert die mies aufgelösten Texturen. Der grafische Stil, nicht die grafische Power wird gelobt.



Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet, dass nichts kritisiert wird oder dass Skyrim perfekt ist. Da muss man doch mal differenzieren 
Und was hätten die Gamer weltweit von grafischer Power, wenn nur 2% der Leute es hätten spielen können, weil wir fotorealistische Texturen an jedem Kieselstein hätten? Gar nichts...
Auch die Verhältnismässigkeit sollte hier berücksichtigt werden, wie ich finde. Und dahingehend ist die Verhältnismässigkeit zwischen toller Grafik und Spielbarkeit hier auf einem sehr hohen Niveau.



Razyl schrieb:


> 3. Die Aussage ist nicht einmal annähernd unsachlich. Nicht nur mir ist das schon passiert, sondern auch einigen anderen Spielern. Foren lesen und so. Die Physik hat derzeit enorme Aussetzer, weshalb Bethesda auch nachbessern will mit dem kommenden Patch.



Nun, dann werde ich mich bei Gelegenheit nochmal informieren, wieviele Leute mit der Physik so große Probleme haben und danke für den Hinweis.
Aber deine Formulierung war völliger Blödsinn, denn ich habe Skyrim in der von dir geschilderten Situation schließlich selbst gespielt und nichts dergleichen ist mir passiert. 
Hier also wieder von einer allgemeingültigen Problematik zu sprechen ist sehr wohl unsachlich. 



Razyl schrieb:


> Und vielleicht sollten wirklich einige User hier lesen lernen: Ich sage nirgens das die Grafik enorm schlecht ist. Ich hätte nur etwas mehr erwartet, vor allem nach dem Bethesda mit Oblivion doch bewiesen hat, dass sie grafisch opulente Spiele präsentieren können (auch wenn Oblivion dafür viele andere Fehler hatte...). Aber gut, das hängt wohl auch mit den Konsolen zusammen. Das wird sich dann spätestens 2014 ändern... hoffentlich.



Und gerade du hast mehr erwartet? Wo du ja offenbar nicht gerade uninformiert bist über die Spiele-Welt, hast du doch sicherlich auch die Minutenlangen HD Gameplay Videos angeschaut die Wochen vor Release bereits zu sichten waren.
Und da ist dir nicht aufgefallen, wie die Grafik ungefähr werden wird? Sehr merkwürdig!

Also, no offense Razyl, aber lass mal die Kirche im Dorf!


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Heih schrieb:


> Aha, ist das so eine spezielle trollolol Version die du da spielst? Deine Grafikkritik ist in etwa genauso maßlos übertrieben.



Stimmt, Bugs treten ja bei jedem Spieler gleich auf. 




Konov schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich keine Ahnung von "diesem Thema"? Von Rollenspielen oder welches Thema?
> Die Atmosphäre des Spiels basiert doch nicht nur auf dem Menü?! Und ist der Stil des Menüs nicht auch wieder eine sehr subjektive Geschmacksfrage?



Die mittelalterliche Atmosphäre wird durch dieses durchsichtige Glasmenü getrübt. Das hat man in Oblivion aufgrund des Schriftrollenstils besser gelöst, auch wenn da schon die Excel-Form negativ aufgefallen ist.



> Als würde gute Grafik nur durch DX11 und Tesselation beeinflusst. Ich finde du sprichst hier von einem sehr hohen und vorallem subjektiven Ross.
> Wenn die Fachpresse hier von hervorragender Grafik spricht, kannst du als 0815-Zocker doch nicht erzählen, es sei nur oberer Durchschnitt. Da glaube ich der weltweiten Fachpresse und den Communities aber eher.
> Ist ja in Ordnung, wenn es dir nicht 100%ig gefällt und deinen Ansprüchen genügt, aber formuliere das doch bitte nicht als allgemeine Gesetzmässigkeit.
> Es gibt immer Dinge, die man hätte besser machen können. Aber bei dem Thema könnte man ja elendig weit ausholen. Die Grafik wurde summasummarum nunmal als durchweg erstklassig eingestuft, nicht nur von oben genannter Presse auch von mir selbst mit einem 1 Jahr alten PC und keinem aktuellen Highend System.



Die Fachpresse redet fast auch nur vom grandiosen Grafikstil. Dem stimme ich doch auch ohne Widerworte zu. Nur die grafische Qualität ist oberer Durchschnitt - Mit Tesselation, welches als grafikfeature quasi hervorragend für Skyrim passen würde, hätte man viel mehr rausholen können, nein... müssen. Aber wie gesagt: Um die miesen Texturen zu entfernen, gibt es auf dem PC teilweise schon jetzt wunderbare Mods. Gilt auch für das Wasser, das man glücklicherweise mit ein paar .ini-Einstellungen aufbessern kann.



> Nun, dann werde ich mich bei Gelegenheit nochmal informieren, wieviele Leute mit der Physik so große Probleme haben und danke für den Hinweis.
> Aber deine Formulierung war völliger Blödsinn, denn ich habe Skyrim in der von dir geschilderten Situation schließlich selbst gespielt und nichts dergleichen ist mir passiert.
> Hier also wieder von einer allgemeingültigen Problematik zu sprechen ist sehr wohl unsachlich.



Dann ist deine oben genannte Ausführung ("Ist doch völlig übertrieben. Klar wenn man gegen eine Vase, einen Korb oder einen Kessel rennt, kugelt der erstmal durch die Gegend. Aber weder besonders weit, noch fliegt alles durch die Gegend.") ebenfalls ziemlich unsachlich. Da diese Sache eben nicht übertrieben ist, sondern sie existiert. Genauso wie es ein paar andere, meist kleine Bugs es in das Spiel geschafft haben. Nichts schlimmes, aber es fällt dennoch auf.




> Und gerade du hast mehr erwartet? Wo du ja offenbar nicht gerade uninformiert bist über die Spiele-Welt, hast du doch sicherlich auch die Minutenlangen HD Gameplay Videos angeschaut die Wochen vor Release bereits zu sichten waren.
> Und da ist dir nicht aufgefallen, wie die Grafik ungefähr werden wird? Sehr merkwürdig!



Ich habe mir nur ein paar Videos angeschaut - Die meisten wurden sowieso von der Xbox 360 aufgenommen. Ich hätte auf dem PC durchaus einiges mehr erwartet und bin etwas von Bethesda enttäuscht. 

Wie gesagt: Das Spiel ist an sich sehr gut, wenn auch noch etwas weg vom großartigen Rollenspiel. Nur gut, dass Bethesda aus den Fehlern von Oblivion teilweise gelernt hat.


----------



## Heih (20. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt, Bugs treten ja bei jedem Spieler gleich auf.



Was haben denn die Bugs damit zutun? Wenn du nichts Sinnvolles von dir geben kannst dann schreibe einfach nichts.

Dein überzogenes Geheule ist ohnehin nicht mehr als einfach nur nervig.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Heih schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Bugs damit zutun? Wenn du nichts Sinnvolles von dir geben kannst dann schreibe einfach nichts.
> 
> Dein überzogenes Geheule ist ohnehin nicht mehr als einfach nur nervig.



Fanboys <3

Wenn die Physik solche Fehler produziert, wie oben von mir angegeben, dann ist das ein Bug. Hat schon seinen Grund, warum der kommende Patch sich diesem Thema wohl annehmen wird. Ach halt... in Heihs Skyrim ist ja alles Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen. Dann bekommst du den Patch wohl nicht. =/


----------



## Heih (20. November 2011)

Ja! bei mir fliegt alles wegen der unglaublich miserablen Physik durch die Gegend. Wenn ich ein Haus betrete, dann würde ich am liebsten die Ghostbusters rufen... Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich es ohne den kommenden Patch überhaupt aushalten soll. Alles so schlecht! Das Interface zerstört mir die Atmosphäre, da kann ich auch gleich mit Excel spielen und bei diesen matchigen Texturen fühl ich mich wie meine 90 Jahre alte, extremst sehschwache Oma. Aber das Spiel ist natürlich trotzdem gut.


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2011)

Bugs hatte ich bisher zwei bei der Hauptquest, was natürlich schon ärgerlich ist.
Physik - die Körper kommen mir "zu leicht" vor und den Pfeilen kann man vorwerfen dass das keine physikalisch korrekte Flugbahn ist.
Das Menü-Interface finde ich optisch ok, von der Handhabung her ziemlich daneben. Allerdings stört es mich jetzt nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Heih schrieb:


> Ja! bei mir fliegt alles wegen der unglaublich miserablen Physik durch die Gegend. Wenn ich ein Haus betrete, dann würde ich am liebsten die Ghostbusters rufen... Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich es ohne den kommenden Patch überhaupt aushalten soll. Alles so schlecht! Das Interface zerstört mir die Atmosphäre, da kann ich auch gleich mit Excel spielen und bei diesen matchigen Texturen fühl ich mich wie meine 90 Jahre alte, extremst sehschwache Oma. Aber das Spiel ist natürlich trotzdem gut.



Ich frage mich, wie du auf diese Idee kommst, dass ich der Überzeugung bin, dass alles schlecht ist. Ach so, ich vergaß: Kritik ist nie angebracht. Man muss alles positiv sehen - Die Gehirnwäsche der Publisher funktioniert \o/


----------



## Heih (20. November 2011)

Du nimmst einfach niemanden ernst, fängst an zu übertreiben und verleihst deiner Kritik mehr Gewicht als nötig. Aber schon klar, der selbsternannte Experte will gesehen und erhöhrt werden.
Was du von dir gibst hat einfach nichts mehr mit Kritik oder irgendeiner Diskussion zutun. Du schreist einfach nur nach Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2011)

Heih schrieb:


> Du nimmst einfach niemanden ernst, fängst an zu übertreiben und verleihst deiner Kritik mehr Gewicht als nötig. Aber schon klar, der selbsternannte Experte will gesehen und erhöhrt werden.
> Was du von dir gibst hat einfach nichts mehr mit Kritik oder irgendeiner Diskussion zutun. Du schreist einfach nur nach Aufmerksamkeit.



Musst du ja wissen. 

Ich übertreibe bei weitem nicht. Aber wie gesagt: Kritik wird von Fanboys halt nicht angenommen. Ein einfaches Gesetz. Was man selbst nicht sieht, existiert nicht.


----------



## Saji (21. November 2011)

Eigentlich dachte ich hier ich würde gute Pro und Contra zu den Plattformen für Skyrim finden. Stattdessen schafft ihr es euch seit fast zweieinhalb Seiten über völligen Bullshit zu streiten.  Schade. *weitersuch*


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich hier ich würde gute Pro und Contra zu den Plattformen für Skyrim finden. Stattdessen schafft ihr es euch seit fast zweieinhalb Seiten über völligen Bullshit zu streiten.  Schade. *weitersuch*



Pro und Contra sind doch längst geklärt:

PC (Pro):
- Maus + Tastatur Steuerung (subjektiv)
- Mods (nach Skyrim ist nicht schluss - Genug Platz für neue Abenteuer und Total Conversions (siehe Oblivion und Nehrim))
- etwas hübschere Grafik dank AA/AF und besseren Auflösungen

PC (Kontra):
- Steam (subjektiv, mich stört es nicht)
- je nach Lage kein "bequemes" Zocken vom Sofa aus (wäre aber realisierbar, sofern man das möchte)
- sofern kein guter PC...

Konsole (Pro):
- Gamepad (auch auf dem PC möglich, aber wie immer: Alles subjektiv, ich mags net)
- "bequemes" Zocken vom Sofa aus (subjektiv)
- je nach Fernseher: Großes Bild

Konsole (kontra):
- keine Mods
- etwas schlechtere Grafik, da kein AA/AF, geringere Auflösung (glaube nicht einmal 720p, mag mich aber irren)
- keine Bindung an Steam (subjektiv)

Im Endeffekt muss halt jeder selbst wissen, was ihm lieber ist. Ich bleibe beim PC.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2011)

~~

Doppelpost, sry.


----------



## Saji (21. November 2011)

Danke, das sah doch recht übersichtlich aus. Kann man also in die Bedienungs- und Komfortecke stecken. Skyrim läuft auf der PS3 zumindest auf 480p, 720p und scheinbar auch auf 1080i (wobei ich da 720p vorziehen würde).

Okay, da wäre noch die Sache mit den Mods. Darauf muss man auf der Konsole komplett verzichten, das ist logisch. Das wäre im Moment ein Punkt für mich, der für den PC sprechen würde (und damit in meinem Fall gegen das Spiel ^^). Aber im großen scheint Skyrim ja auf den Konsolen gut zu laufen, mal von ein paar Speicherbugs abgesehen.


----------



## Tikume (21. November 2011)

+ für PC: Von ein paar üblen Questbugs kann man sich über Konsolenbefehle entledigen.


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Danke, das sah doch recht übersichtlich aus. Kann man also in die Bedienungs- und Komfortecke stecken.



Kann man so festhalten. ^^
Das, was an Skyrim ggf. problematisch ist, sind rein subjektive Schönheitsfehler, deren Bedeutung eben jeder individuell für sich beurteilen muss.

Und bei der Wahl zwischen schlechterem PC und Konsole mit HD Glotze, würde wohl die Wahl klar auf letzteres fallen.


----------

